# Er and ncci edits



## maysons1703 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would really apprecitate any advice regarding NCCI edits and ER visits.

According to NCCI, when a minor procedure (0-10 day global) is performed then an E&M is not reportable unless there is a seperate identifiable service. It doesn't necessarly mean you need a seperate diagnosis, however, the presenting problem has to be warranted for an additional E&M. See pg 27 in the 90000 series for NCCI edits. Why would an E&M be coded with a lac repair in ER if that all was done?

Melissa Freeman, RHIT,CCS-P,CPC


----------



## ciphermed (Jun 17, 2009)

NGS Medicare Monthly Review November 2008
Transmittal A-00-40 & A-01-80
...may provide some additional information

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/NGSMedic...edicareMonthlyReview/IndexMedMonRevPartA.aspx

Hope this helps,


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 17, 2009)

It shouldn't be...unless it is like you said and there was a separate, identifiable presenting problem to code for. We wouldn't do that here at the hospital that I work for. But we are also CAH and have our own set of rules.


----------

